# RCI Points vs Weeks



## nursie (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm an RCI weeks person. Own 6 weeks, fixed, deeded, annual, all redweeks.
I have not converted any of my units to RCI points as of yet.
I am curious why people have points, why they prefer points, or why they have both points and weeks?
Also, wondering if there is a cost involved to convert weeks to points or if it is different/optional for each management.
I don't want additional points i.e. I don't want to buy any more, just interested in the option of converting 1 or 2 to points to open up more trading options.
My Management companies are VRI with Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort
and Narveson Mgt. at Breezy Point, MN
Thanks for your help/opinions/expertise/experience!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 8, 2012)

*Weeks + Points = The Best Of Both Timeshare Worlds.*




nursie said:


> I am curious why people have points, why they prefer points, or why they have both points and weeks?


We got'm both -- 1 of each (even though together they only add up to 5/6 of a timeshare because 1 is triennial points & the other is biennial weeks). 

We like points mainly for the chance to do _Instant Exchange_ -- 9*,*000 points (maximum) + exchange fee for a full week in an RCI Weeks timeshare (not points timeshares, just weeks) when the reservation is made within 30 days of check-in (formerly 45 days -- so it goes). 



nursie said:


> Also, wondering if there is a cost involved to convert weeks to points or if it is different/optional for each management.
> I don't want additional points i.e. I don't want to buy any more, just interested in the option of converting 1 or 2 to points to open up more trading options.


Conversion to points is not possible unless the timeshare resort itself is an RCI Points timeshare.  

Units at RCI Weeks timeshares cannot be converted, but they can be deposited into the points system, for points, using a procedure RCI calls _Points For Deposit_.  RCI charges a small nuisance for that every time it's done.  

Only RCI Points members can do _Points For Deposit_ with their straight-weeks timeshares, & that means owning a points timeshare somewhere & having an RCI Points membership (even for people already belonging to RCI Weeks).

So the way to get into points is to buy (or get free) an RCI Points timeshare unit, & join up with RCI Points, & then you're good to go.  Once you do that, you get a free side-by-side RCI Weeks membership at no added charge.  They'll even refund anything you paid in advance for future years of RCI Weeks membership. 

Also, once you're in RCI Points, you can start doing _Points For Deposit_ with any or all of your RCI Weeks timeshares in any year that you care to do so.  _Points For Deposit_ is not permanent conversion -- it just works 1 year at a time, & 1 timeshare unit at a time, with a nuisance fee applied each time _Points For Deposit_ is done.

Permanent conversion to RCI Points is possible when an RCI Weeks timeshare resort switches to RCI Points.  When the resort does that, it starts selling points units & quits selling weeks units.  It also offers conversion -- for a hefty fee -- to people who already own straight weeks at the points resort.  People who don't pay to convert keep on using their weeks as straight-weeks units, same as before, except that the unconverted straight weeks at points resorts are not eligible for _Points For Deposit._ 

It's semi-complicated. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronparise (Nov 8, 2012)

You are not alone...I dont  get it either


I own a week at a resort where about 17% of the intervals are not paying mf, most are in the control of the poa

In an effort to add some value to these weeks so they can sell them the resort went the points route. Now when they sell a week they include the RCI points

Guess what, their sales have not improved...so no one else gets it either

Now that the RCI weeks system is also a points system (called TPU) one has to wonder. How long will it be before RCI merges the two systems

By the way I bought a week with RCI points attached, and because I think I get better trades and more of them on the weeks side, I gave away the points and closed the points account...it trades as a week now, and Im much happier with my purchase


----------



## nursie (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, it's definitely complicated. Thanks for all the info.

My resorts (all 6 weeks) are both RCI Points resorts so I'm assuming they are eligible,I just have never really known the reason to convert to points from weeks because we usually go for at least a week when we go somewhere unless it's a cheap extra vacation on sale for $199 
If it would cost more money to convert or change the week over I don't think it would be worth it. I wouldn't want more MFs on top of what I already pay.
Something to ponder....


----------



## ausman (Nov 8, 2012)

Since RCI weeks went to an essentially points based system by introducing TPU's, conceptually I also don't get why RCI points would be worthwhile.

Empirically, when comparing the cost to acquire a specific reservation using TPU's or RCI points often it is cheaper using RCI points, at least for locations I'm interested in.

So it probably is a consideration for hardcore timesharers who look to obtain the the lowest cost reservation among the different systems available to them.

So far I've resisted buying into RCI points but still have an Ebay watch list active for a deal.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 8, 2012)

basham said:


> Empirically, when comparing the cost to acquire a specific reservation using TPU's or RCI points often it is cheaper using RCI points, at least for locations I'm interested in.



I have found that RCI points works better for smaller units and RCI weeks works better for 2 bedrooms plus.

I am going to use Disneys OKW as an example.  Using the RCI points chart a studio unit in high season is 47,500 points, a one bedroom is 68,000 points and a 2 bedroom is 115,500.  Not much difference in points between a studio or 1 bedroom, but the 2 bedroom points practically double.

On the other hand, in RCI weeks, I noticed that there is usually not a big big difference in TPUS needed when going from a 1 bedrm to a 2 bdrm.

But, it is like everything else, a constantly changing environment.


----------



## jc92869 (Nov 9, 2012)

*points*

I only Own a POINTS account, and am not able to compare/contrast with WEEKS. 
However, the reason I chose point is because at this point in life,  i'm more likely to do a bunch of little "get-a-ways" as opposed to being able to do full week vacations. Points allow me to do stuff like a weekend snow board trip, or a tuesday-thursday las vegas trip and both are very cheap (i average $60/ night for two day trip). Sometimes the wife and I will go stay at a local resort overnight simply because we get a super cheap last minute exchange. This is of course on top of my one big annual vacation. I don't think I'd be able to do that with WEEKS.

If you own at a resort that can convert WEEKS to POINTS, the cost for doing so is in the thousands  (2-3) i think. So if I was you I would see  no benefit in paying that much for the conversion. If you REALLY wanted points, i'd recommend getting rid of one of your  T/S and buying a resale that is already a POINTS contract.


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 9, 2012)

I own both. 

I started timesharing about 14 years ago with Wyndham (then Fairfield) which includes an RCI Weeks account. I love the flexibility offered by points but I have never deposited my Wyndham points to RCI... I prefer using them in the Wyndham system. 

When  I started traveling 5 or more times a year, often short stays in places where Wyndham doesn't have resorts I decided to give RCI points a try. This is my first year and I've gotten some pretty decent stuff that has made it very worthwhile to me. I only have a triennial so I'm not in too deep. We'll see what the next few years brings. 

One of the things I really like is that - unlike RCI weeks - points reservations that are not at your home resort or in your home group can only be made 10 months in advance. So if I stay up until midnight I have a good chance of getting what I want. That's how I picked up Memorial Day weekend at The Suites at Hershey and 4th of July at The Manhattan Club.


----------



## scott92399 (Nov 15, 2012)

My resort changed to a points resort.  They are trying to get me to buy another unit to get me into points for $4000.  It seems crazy.  I wish RCI would just do one program instead of two.  If I can buy a unit on the second hand market why would I do that.  The problem is they won't change me to points without more money.  I was told that RCI only charges the resort $250 to change an account to point.  So why can't I just pay that fee instead of $4000!


----------



## nursie (Nov 15, 2012)

scott92399 said:


> My resort changed to a points resort.  They are trying to get me to buy another unit to get me into points for $4000.  It seems crazy.  I wish RCI would just do one program instead of two.  If I can buy a unit on the second hand market why would I do that.  The problem is they won't change me to points without more money.  I was told that RCI only charges the resort $250 to change an account to point.  So why can't I just pay that fee instead of $4000!



YIKES! $4000 isn't something I would shell out either. I don't think points are going to be a benefit to me esp. if it comes at an added cost.
I have 183 TPUs between my 6 weeks. Lots of options for travel but I wish they would have some flexibility or merge the points and weeks and just give an equivalent to exchange into a unit: for example it would be "X" points OR "Y" TPUs, and allow everyone access to both.
Wouldn't that work and make both sides happy?


----------

